# Abandoned Children's hospital, Staunton VA



## okidokedork (Feb 2, 2007)

I just bought my D80 and I was itching to try it out! All of the photos were taken in color and then moved over to photoshop to get either a black and white, or sepia effect. It was all experimentation, so critique away!

The place was very interesting, opened in 1938, not sure when it was shut down. Couldn't have been too old, I found an old 5 1/4 inch floppy on the ground. I wish I had taken more pictures!

I was using the 18 to 155 lens that came with the d80 kit. Just bought a 115 (I think) to 300 today, can't wait to play with that.

This is my first post by the way.

Link: http://flickr.com/photos/okidokedork/sets/72157594510519774/
(There are some shots of downtown Staunton thrown in)

Big amateur here, but I have fun =) and I love suggestions.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Nice shots of the abandoned hospital. The sepia really gives it an abandoned 'feel'.  Like the Staunton shots too.  Hope to see more of your posts!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 3, 2007)

Hiya Okidokedork, welcome to ThePhotoForum!
So here's another "urban explorer!" Cool.
These are really interesting, and I think I best like your DsC_0121BW.
You might get more of a response if you hotlink your photos directly to your thread, thought I am not sure flickr allows for that?


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 3, 2007)

That's really interesting to see an abandonded hostpital!
Nice shots, the sepia tone really does a lot for some of them. :thumbup:


----------



## firemedic0135 (Feb 3, 2007)

Kewl Man.we have alot of abondoned structures in town and I keep getting more inspiration to go shoot them....Mabye I will.
How did you get the 2 diff exposures in the mirror shot btw.looks like you flashed the 2cnd one but there is no flash in the mirror.


----------



## okidokedork (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kudos everybody. I think that flickr does do hotlinking, but I was a little too lazy when I posted =) (at work). 

A lot of people seem to like #121, it kinda reminds me of a war zone. My favorite is #208, I blew it up to 18x24 and it looked really good.

I like the abandoned places because I like getting shots of stuff people don't normally see, and I think that's the most interesting route to go. But I like macro and nature photography too.
*
Firemedic*: I got the other exposure by toying around in photoshop, I dialed up all the colors in the color mixer and that gave me a bit more contrast. I try not to do much in photoshop besides tweak the colors (or go B/W and Sepia) or cropping. Just a personal preference though.


----------



## theusher (Feb 3, 2007)

Interesting pictures, good work. I love the abandoned theme, just too chicken to go into the places myself. (Afraid of getting arrested..lol)

If you browse with Firefox, you can get an extension called Greasemonkey, and then a script for it called Flickr BBCode Generator. When you go to an image (view it small, medium, large, etc) it will have a box with BBCode which means it's all formatted for posting on any forum accepting BBCode, like this one.


----------

